# Do worms show up in Poop? (Pictures)



## SarahFair (Mar 12, 2010)

I let my goat out this morning to graze and potty he pooped. I took a closer look at the poop because he let out a larger clump and it looked a little foamy. I picked through it and some "strings" started showing up. I dont know if its something Ive fed him or if its worms. He has stopped coughing and his nose is no longer running. Hes a lot more active than he as been and is eating more and more everyday.
I have fed him:
Bananas, peppers, onions, grapes, french fries, tortias, and of course hes grazed outside too.

I didnt know if worms really showed up in poop. From what Ive read you have to have a microscope..
Here are some (not so clear) pictures of a "thing" I pulled out of the poo..
The black specs are dirt.















If its worms is there a certain type of dewormer I should get? What causes worms like this?


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess I should give more of a description of it.

Its a brownish clearish color and it stretches and flattens easily (smushy)


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> I guess I should give more of a description of it.
> 
> Its a brownish clearish color and it stretches and flattens easily (smushy)


How long is it?  Are you sure it's not just a string of mucous?

He may or may not need deworming..  If in doubt, either deworm or take a fecal sample to the vet and have them run a fecal egg count.  Not just "a fecal," which at some vets offices just means that they search for the presence of worm eggs and coccidia without getting a count...you want a fecal egg count.

If it's mucous..and you say his poop is foamy (?!?!?) he may just have an upset tummy or perhaps be starting a bacterial gut infection.

Which brings me to my next point.....



> I have fed him:
> Bananas, peppers, onions, grapes, french fries, tortias, and of course hes grazed outside too.


My advice to you, if you want to avoid GI problems -- and you do -- is to offer free-choice hay, let him graze/browse, and feed goat-labeled bagged feed as needed.

Switching a goat's diet around and feeding things they're not used to are really good ways to make one sick.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 12, 2010)

I myself am wondering if its not mucus..
Ill keep checking his droppings. :/


----------

